# Longbow: draw length and form ??



## Dirknar (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a buddy that keeps trying to tell me that draw length for a long bow should be 3-5" shorter than recurve/compound and that the form for shooting a longbow should be different:

such as not the same anchor point as a recurve/compound, not quite strecthed out(useing back muscles) resulting in a shorter draw length..

To me it doesnt make sense.. I think a bow is a bow and proper form/draw should still be followed wether its a longbow/recurve/compound?? but I dont shoot a longbow either. I do shoot recurve/compound..
Is this true??


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

tell your buddy to go play with his wheels (that was good huh) I think you will loose 1 or 1 1/2" from your compound (after shooting for awhile gaining a little back). I shot 29.5" with a compound and started pulling 27 3/4" with a recurve I am now around 28.

There you go


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Dirknar said:


> I have a buddy that keeps trying to tell me that draw length for a long bow should be 3-5" shorter than recurve/compound and that the form for shooting a longbow should be different:
> 
> such as not the same anchor point as a recurve/compound, not quite strecthed out(useing back muscles) resulting in a shorter draw length..
> 
> ...


Hmm...the only length that I've ever heard being "shorter" for a longbow is the string length being shorter than the AMO length. As far as the draw length being shorter for a longbow...well...maybe your friend _should_ go back to "playing with his wheels", and let those who can give better instruction in shooting a traditional bow give the _correct_ information, rather than having someone spread erroneous rumors


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Your friend could be correct if his anchor point with his compound is behind his ear and with traditional bows we usually anchor at or near the corner of the mouth - that would be 4-5" anyway.


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

Your draw length for a recurve and longbow will be the same. Also, I shot a longbow exactly the same way I shot a recurve.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Gonna have to go with the other folks on this one. Sorry, but your buddy really doesn't have a clue


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

bender said:


> gonna Have To Go With The Other Folks On This One. Sorry, But Your Buddy Really Doesn't Have A Clue


X2


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Shooting a compound, my draw length is 28 1/2.
Shooting both Recurve and longbow,it's 28".
I also shoot the same basic form with all three.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dirknar -

Most folks here have it right. People typically loose a few inches (like 1 or 2")when going from a compound/release aid to a stickbow and fingers. Most of that is due to the change in anchor points. Some folks lose a little more when going from a recurve to a STRAIGHT or SLIGHTLY DISHED GRIP longbow (like 1/2"), due to the hand position. More than that and the odds are the guy is so overbowed that he can't fully extend. Obviously that isn't a good thing!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Dirknar (Jul 6, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> Dirknar -
> 
> Most folks here have it right. People typically loose a few inches (like 1 or 2")when going from a compound/release aid to a stickbow and fingers. Most of that is due to the change in anchor points. Some folks lose a little more when going from a recurve to a STRAIGHT or SLIGHTLY DISHED GRIP longbow (like 1/2"), due to the hand position. More than that and the odds are the guy is so overbowed that he can't fully extend. Obviously that isn't a good thing!
> 
> Viper1 out.



Thanks for the info everyone.. Thats the same stuff, Ive been trying to tell him.. Also the part about being Overbowed.. I keep trying to tell him that also.. This is a longbow/selfbow that he has made.. It weighs in @68lbs @24" draw which he insists is his "longbow draw" when his compound draw is 29.5..?? and his form is horrible, he is all bent/hunched over. I will keep trying to convince him that he is WRONG.....


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Sometimes you have to let a fellow seek his own destiny. Perhaps in time he will tire of having circles shot around him by archers with good form and light bows. Perhaps not. - lbg


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

*longbow ???*

I have a question and please don't think I'm hijacking this thread.
I'm considering shooting a longbow or recurve.My draw length is 30" on my compounds.I really don't think I can shoot anymore then 45 or 50 Lbs.draw weight on the longbow or recurve with any kind of accuracy.So what draw length at what length bow @ what draw weight??If anyone has a chart or something,I would appreciate it.Maybe someone just flat out knows what it should be?Thanks

Feel free to PM me with any tips,suggestions on this.Thanks again.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bow - 

There's no chart and no of of guesstimating other than what's been already said. The problem is that while solid stickbow form is pretty consistent regardless of the bow being used, compound form can be all over the map. It depends on release type, "anchor", bent or straight bow elbow even bow grip to some extent. 

Only way to find out is with a VERY LIGHT WEIGHT draw check bow and graduated arrow. The reason for the very light weight thing is that when measuring draw length, any resistance can give you a false (short) reading. If when you go to a real bow, if your draw length comes out shorter, you know something is wrong.

Viper1 out.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If that was how longbows are supposed to be shot, why aren't more longbow shooters doing it that way:angel:?

75# at 30", but I'm short drawing in this picture.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

*No Fair Kegan!*

Kegan,
You don't count... that's a light weight bow for you!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries with the question, as it is a recurrent one, it’s just that there never will be a valid answer for anyone short of actual measurement. Fortunately and perhaps sometimes unfortunately, this is not the world of compound norms. Common to most fiberglass laminated bows is that there is no stop on draw length; hence the actual weight just continues to increase once past what is marked on the bow.

What also collects in areas of problematic is that when someone walks into today’s pro shops they can be fitted to “proper” equipment to a “T”…but somehow there is a mindset towards traditional archery that’s often failing in equal consideration. Prior to compound bows/archery a novice could have easily walked into a pro shop and had draw length established with a draw-check bow as step one…and the need hasn’t really changed except for the increased number of variables, commonplace to the equation. 

That said, longbows and recurves have no standard measurement across the shelf, therefore the bow itself may eventually dictate further, as draw-check bows are commonly narrow at that dimension...but it's a good start.

Hope that helps some. Rick.


----------

